# Cervical position postpartum



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

Dd is 9.5 months old.

I recently picked up TCOYF as an educational tool.

We're EBF, no period yet, no return of cycles... but my cervical fluid and position scream fertile. It feels like the tip of my cervix is *right there* with very little wiggle room, and it's very soft.

I am familiar with what it felt like before birth, which was nothing like this... any ideas on what this means?


----------



## anjanetteopal (Jul 12, 2007)

Can you tell if your cervix is open/closed?

I am 5mo pp and having similar issues b/c my uterus has slightly prolapsed and it's too far down into my vaginal canal to make checking the position useful. I can almost see it with a mirror. So I'm waiting for it to look/feel like it's open. Of course, by then it's pretty much too late if you are trying to avoid getting pregnant.

If you are taking your temps you will know after the fact if you ovulated though, so if you are using condoms or another barrier method you'll be able to note how your body looks/feels now and go from there.


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

It seems open, though it's hard to tell given how soft it feels (sorry, tmi)

I need to start taking my temp.


----------

